# SEGOB INM Reforms Residente Temporal Financial Solvency Monthly Income Requirements



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Translation:

Mexican consulates are now to use this formula.


"Residente Temporal:


Financial solvency: 

1 Original and copy of proof of investments or bank accounts with monthly average balance equal to five thousand days of general minimum wage in the Federal District, in the last twelve months; or

2 Original and copies of documents showing that has employment or pension income free of taxes monthly deposits greater than the equivalent of three hundred days of the general minimum wage in the Federal District during the last six months."

1. 5,000 days minimum wage (67.29 pesos) $336,450 pesos or $25,164US

2. 300 days minimum wage (67.29 pesos) $20,187 pesos or $1,510US




"1. Original y copia de comprobante de inversiones o cuentas bancarias con saldo promedio mensual equivalente a cinco mil días de salario mínimo general vigente en el Distrito Federal, durante los últimos doce meses; o

2. Original y copia de los documentos que demuestren que cuenta con empleo o pensión con ingresos mensuales libres de gravámenes mayores al equivalente de trescientos días de salario mínimo general vigente en el Distrito Federal, durante los últimos seis meses."

http://www.dof.gob.m...codnota=5363602 This link doesn´t work because it goes to a Word Doc.


----------

